# How do you say ... in ...?



## kusurija

Hi all! I wonder, which phrases would use who wants intensively learn ment language from native speaker? (because I'm very weak in English, translate this who can better than I do. Thx!)
Czech:
Jak se to řekne česky?
Jak se skloňuje/časuje toto slovo?
Jak se stupňuje toto slovo?
Jaká má toto slovo synonyma/antonyma?
Se kterým pádem se pojí tato předložka?
Vysvětlete mi to, prosím.
Mluvte pomaleji.


----------



## kusurija

Lithuanian:
Kaip tai pasakyti lietuviškai?
Kaip linksniuoti/asmenuoti šį žodį?
Kaip kelti laipsniu šį žodį?
Kokie šoi žodžio sinonimai/antonimai?
Koks linksnis vartotinas su šiuo prielinksniu?
Paaiškinkite/išaiškinkite man tai, prašau.
Kalbėkite lėčiau.


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> Lithuanian:
> ...
> Kokie šoi žodžio sinonimai/antonimai? Oops! There must be *šio* not šoi!


 
English: (approximately!)
How do you say ...(it) in English?
How do you inflect/conjugate this word?
How do you compare(gramatically) this word?
What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word?
Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition?
Explain this for me, please.
Speak more slowly.


----------



## Lello4ever

Italian:
Come si dice ... in Italiano?
Come si flette/coniuga questa parola?
Come compari questa parola?
Quali sono i sinonimi/contrari di questa parola?
Che caso usi con questa proposizione?
Sarei lieto se me lo spiegasse.
Parli più lentamente, per favore.


----------



## zenitude

Français: 
Comment dit-on en français... ?
Comment se décline ce mot / comment se conjugue ce verbe ?
Comment analysez-vous grammaticalement ce mot ?
Quels sont les synonymes / contraires de ce mot ?
Quel cas utilise-t'on avec cette préposition ?
J'aimerais qu'on me l'explique.
Parlez plus lentement, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:


Como se diz... em português?
Como se conjuga este verbo?
Qual é o comparativo desta palavra?
Diga-me sinónimos/antónimos desta palavra.
Que pronome se usa com esta preposição?*
Explique-me isto, por favor.
Fale mais devagar.
*It's not common to speak of cases in Portuguese grammar. Since only pronouns inflect with case, I have written a sentence that means "Which pronoun do you use with this preposition?"


----------



## ukuca

Turkish:
- Türkçe'de nasıl diyorsunuz,.............
- Bu fiil (verb) nasıl çekiliyor/çekilir?
- Bu sözcüğü dilbilgisel olarak nasıl incelersiniz?
- Bu sözcüğün eşanlamlıları/zıtanlamlıları nelerdir?
- Bu ilgeç ile hangi dilbilgisel durumu kullanırsınız?**
- Bunu açıklayınız, lütfen / Açıklar mısınız, lütfen
- Daha yavaş konuşunuz/söyleyiniz

** It's not  common in Turkish either.


----------



## astlanda

Estonian:
Kuidas eesti keeles ütelda ...?
_Kuidas seda sõna käänata/pöörata?
Palun, ütelge on selle sõna võrdlusastmed!_ 
Mis on selle sõna vastand? (antonym) 
Kuidas seda ütelda teise sõnaga? (synonym)
_Mis käändega seda kaassõna kasutatakse? _*(we have no preposition**s, but postpositions)*
Palun, selgitage mulle selle tähendust!
Palun, rääkige aeglasemalt.

The sentences in italics will probably make angry every commoner here, as most of them hated all the grammar classes at school.


----------



## kusurija

Hi, great thanks for all!
May be someone knows, how to translate it to Japanese, Tagalog, Latin, Latvian/Lettish (and so on?)
Is right this? : 1.日本語で何と言いますか。
2. Japanese doesn't inflect words/どんな用で活用しますか。(verbs and adjectives)
3. [二段、三段]??
...


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Cum se spune ... în româneşte?
Cum declini/conjugi acest cuvânt?
Cum analizezi (gramatical) acest cuvânt?
Care sunt sinonimele/antonimele acestui cuvânt?
Ce caz utilizezi cu această prepoziţie?
Te rog frumos să-mi explici acest lucru!
Vorbeşte mai rar, te rog!


----------



## astlanda

> Japanese doesn't inflect words


What about かく(書く)　-->　かいて　います ??


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*

How do you say ...(it) in English? Как это сказать по-русски?
How do you inflect/conjugate this word? Как склоняется/спрягается это слово?
How do you compare(gramatically) this word? Как (грамматически) сравнить это слово? (???)
What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word? Какие синонимы/антонимы у этого слова?
Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition? Какой падеж используется с этим предлогом?
Explain this for me, please. Объясните мне это, пожалуйста.
Speak more slowly. Говорите медленнее, пожалуйста.


Well, your questions seem to be based on Slavic languages and other languages with high inflexion, this may not be relevant to many other.


----------



## kusurija

Anatoli said:


> *Russian:*
> ...
> How do you *compare*(gramatically) this word? Как (грамматически) сравнить это слово? (???)
> ...
> Well, your questions seem to be based on Slavic languages and other languages with high inflexion, the may not be relevant to many other.


 
Yes it is so. Mentioned *compare* I meant to make comparative and superlative of the word.


----------



## kusurija

In Sorbian
kak so to rěkne serbsce?
kak so deklinuje/konjuguje to słowo?
kak so komparuje (?) to słowo?
kajke ma to słowo synonymy/antonymy?

???

vysvětlete mi to, prosím. - wujasnjeće mi to, prošu.
rěčće prošu pomałšo


----------



## mcibor

*Polish:*

How do you say ...(it) in English? Jak się mówi ... po polsku?
How do you inflect/conjugate this word? Jak się odmienia to słowo?
How do you compare(gramatically) this word? Jak się stopniuje to słowo (If you are talking about adjective)?
What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word? Jakie to słowo ma synonimy / Jakie jest przeciwieństwo do ...?
Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition? Jakiego przypadku używa się z tym przyimkiem?
Explain this for me, please. Wyjaśnijcie mi to, proszę.
Speak more slowly. Mówcie, proszę, wolniej.

The last two are as your - in second form plural.
In singular it would be:

Wyjaśnij mi to, proszę.
Mów, proszę, trochę wolniej.


----------



## kusurija

mcibor said:


> *Polish:*
> 
> ...
> ...
> How do you compare(gramatically) this word? Jak się stopniuje to słowo (If you are talking about adjective)? - Yes, I did mean and adjectives and adverbs.
> What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word? Jakie to słowo ma synonimy / Jakie jest przeciwieństwo do ...?
> Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition? Jakiego przypadku używa się z tym przyimkiem?
> Explain this for me, please. Wyjaśnijcie mi to, proszę.
> Speak more slowly. Mówcie, proszę, wolniej.
> 
> The last two are as your - in second form plural.
> In singular it would be:
> 
> Wyjaśnij mi to, proszę.
> Mów, proszę, trochę wolniej.



Thank You very much for Your answer, mcibor!


----------



## kusurija

In Slovenian:
Kako se to reče po slovensko? 
Kako se sklanja / sprega ta beseda? 
Kako se stopnjuje ta beseda? 
Kakšni so sinonimi / antonimi od te besede? 
S katerim sklonom se povezuje ta predlog? 
Razložite mi to, prosim. 
Govorite bolj počasi, prosim.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
How do you say ...(it) in English?
Hoe zeg je ... (het/dit/dat) in het Nederlands?

How do you inflect/conjugate this word?
Hoe verbuig je dit woord? / Hoe vervoeg je dit werkwoord?

How do you compare (gramatically) this word?
Wat is de comparatief / vergrotende trap van dit woord?
(You're talking about the comparative of an adjective/adverb?)

What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word?
Wat zijn de synomienen / antoniemen van dit woord?

 Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition?
Welke naamval gebruik je met dit voornaamwoord / ... met deze prepositie?

Explain this for me, please.
Kan je dit uitleggen?

 Speak more slowly. 
Kan je (iets) trager spreken, a.u.b.?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Kanes

_Bulgarian_
How do you say ...(it) in English? -_Kak e na_ _Angliiski?_
How do you inflect/conjugate this word? -_Kak naklinqvate/sprqgate tazi duma?_
How do you compare(gramatically) this word? -_Kak sravnqvate(gramatichno) tazi duma?_
What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word? -_Kakvi sa sinonimite/antonimite na tazi duma?_
Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition? -_Koi padez polzvate s tozi predlog?_
Explain this for me, please. -_Obqsnetemi go molq._
Speak more slowly. -_Govorete po bavno_.


----------



## kusurija

astlanda said:


> What about かく(書く)　-->　かいて　います ??


Japanese doesn't inflect *other* words then verbs and adjectives. I wasn't accurate and thought, that explanation "どんな用で活用しますか。(verbs and adjectives)" is clear. Excuse my mistake.
Btw, can anyone translate the rest to Japanese? (3-rd sentence the rest, 4-th s. all, 5-th s. - doesn't have a sense as Japanese doesn't use neither cases nor distinguish sg. x plural (in "usual" mode); 6-th s. これを教えて下さい。(Is this right?) 7-th s. もっとゆっくり言って下さい。(?)

To Kanes: _Kak e na_ _Angliiski? _- did You mean _Kak e na_ _Bqlgarski?_ And please, could You write it in "Cyrillic" letters too - for me?

To Frank06: what does mean abbreviation a.u.b.?

Thanks all for answers!


----------



## ger4

German:
*How* do you say ... in English? - _*Wie* sagt man_ [1]_ ... auf Englisch? = Wie __heißt _[2]_ ... auf Englisch?_
*How* do you inflect/conjugate this word? - _*Wie* konjugiert/dekliniert man dieses Wort?_
*How* do you compare (grammatically) this word (adjective)? - _*Wie* __steigert _[3]_ man dieses Wort (Adjektiv)?_
*What* are the synonyms/antonyms of this word? -  _*Welche* Synonyme/Antonyme __gibt es _[4] _für dieses Wort?_
*Which* gramatical case do you use with this preposition? -  _*Welchen* Kasus/Fall __regiert _[5]_ diese Präposition?_
Explain this for me, please. -  _Erklären __Sie _[6]_ mir das bitte _[7]_._
Speak more slowly - _Sprechen Sie langsamer._

*Edit:* in German, the last sentence would normally be expressed differently (using the imperative may come across as rude):
Can you speak a bit more slowly, please? - _Können Sie bitte ein bisschen langsamer sprechen?_

[1] _man_ ~ 'one' (general [generic??] pronoun, not referring to a specific person) 
[2] _heißt < heißen_ = 'to be called' 
[3] _steigert < steigern_ = 'to compare (an adjective)' i.e forming the comparative and the superlative, lit. 'to increase'
[4] _gibt es < es gibt_ = 'exists', lit. 'it gives'
[5] _regiert < regieren_ = 'to govern'
[6] _Sie_ = 'you', polite form of address, sg=pl, lit. 'they'
[7] _bitte _= 'please'


----------



## 810senior

kusurija said:


> English: (approximately!)
> How do you say ...(it) in English?
> How do you inflect/conjugate this word?
> How do you compare(gramatically) this word?
> What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word?
> Which gramatical case do you use with this preposition?
> Explain this for me, please.
> Speak more slowly.



Japanese:
日本語ではなんと(どう, どんな風に)言いますか？　How do you say ~ in Japanese?
この単語はどんな風に(どうやって, どう)活用しますか？ As for this word, how do you conjugate it? (*we don't have any inflection)
この単語は文法的にどう解釈されますか？ As for this word, how can this word be analysed grammatically?
この単語の同義語/対義語は何ですか？ What are the synonyms/antonyms of this word?
この前置詞を用いるとき、後ろに続く語はどんな格を取りますか？When you use this preposition, what (grammatical) case does the following word take? (*as mentioned before, there's no grammatical case from inflecting in Japanese)
これについて説明してください(をお願いします, してほしいです, していただけると嬉しいです): Explain this for me, please.
もっとゆっくり話してください Speak more slowly

[QUOTE="kusurija, post: 3551027, member: 154000"
Is right this? : 1.日本語で何と言いますか。
2. Japanese doesn't inflect words/どんな用で活用しますか。(verbs and adjectives)
3. [二段、三段]??
...[/QUOTE]
(1) is fine but (2) doesn't sound that natural.
We don't say どんな用で. (I guess what you meant would be どんな風に[in a which way, how].


----------



## bibax

_To compare (grammatically)_ was meant: _to form the degrees of comparison_ (quick, quicker, quickest), former les degrés de comparaison, образовать степени сравнения, ...


----------



## 810senior

810senior said:


> Japanese:
> この単語は文法的にどう解釈されますか？ As for this word, how can this word be analysed grammatically?



Thanks a lot, bibax. I see what it has to be corrected now:
この単語の比較級や最上級はどう(どうやって)作りますか？ How do you make the comparative or the superlative out of this word?

(I guess it may be what I can translate as far as I can; to form the degree of it, we just add some kind of adverbs to an adjective or another adverb, like in French)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.) Paano sasabihin ito sa Tagalog? 2.) Paano ang pagbalanghay ng salitang ito? 3.) Paano ang paghahambing ng salitang ito sa mga pangungusap?-comparison or word usage in different grammars or context. 4.) Ano ano ang kasinghulugan at kasalungat ng salitang ito? 5.) Anong uri o anyo ng pangungusap ang mapag gagamitan ng preposition/ salitang   ito? 6.)Paki paliwanag ito sa akin.7.)Magsalita / mangusap ka ng mahinahon/ malinaw.


----------

